# Introduction



## Katie_w (7 mo ago)

Hi. I'm new to the forum, married a year and a half and am facing some issues. Hope to find support and direction.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to TAM Katie. Yes, there are plenty of regular posters on here that will be able to give you support and recommendations on how to handle your personal issues.

You just need to start a new thread in the appropriate SMA and provide as much info on your situation as possible. As well, you will want to answer any questions asked of you to clarify your situation to posters who may want to help you.

All the best and I hope you'll get the help you need on here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Katie_w said:


> Hi. I'm new to the forum, married a year and a half and am facing some issues. Hope to find support and direction.


Welcome to TAM!


----------

